# Colorado Mule Deer 2015



## shotgun (Dec 29, 2015)

Shot at 357 yards in Northwest Colorado!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 29, 2015)

That's a toad!! Congrats


----------



## Northwestretriever (Dec 29, 2015)

WOW!!!  Very nice buck!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 29, 2015)

Congrats!  That is a great deer!  What outfitter did you hunt with?


----------



## shotgun (Dec 29, 2015)

*mule deer*

Deerhead this was on private land no outfitter.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice.  Congrats!


----------



## AustinW26 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## shotgun (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Great looking buck and mount!


----------



## TJay (Nov 27, 2016)

That's a great muley buck!


----------

